# Umstieg Plasma auf OLED?



## Kane83 (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich hab nun seit ein paar Jahre den Panasonic TX-P50VT20EA. Nun bin ich am Überlegen das gute Teil in Rente zu schicken und bin bei meiner Recherche auf den LG OLED55C97LA 55 Zoll gestoßen. 
Ich nutze den Fernseher "nur" zum Schauen (Serien, Filme, YouTube, usw.), sprich keine Konsole.

Wäre ein Umstieg aus technischer (oder auch eventuell anderer) Sicht sinnvoll? Bzw. hättet ihr in der Preisklasse (bis 1500,-) andere Empfehlungen? Wenn ja, warum?

Danke schon mal und lg...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (26. Februar 2020)

Bin von 10 Jahre alten Pioneer Plasma auf C9 umgestiegen. Freundin hat noch 43" Panasonic Plasma. Es bis Heute nicht bereut. Bild ist bei korrekter Einstellung dem Plasma systembeding sehr ähnlich. Schwarzwert ist sogar noch Tickrn besser als die Pioneer Kuro Plasmas und letzten Panasonic.
Bessere Auflösung ist je nach Quellmaterial und Sitzabstand gut zu merken. Was du sicher sehen wirst ist halt HDR wenn es die Quelle vernünftig anbietet oder der bessere Farbraum auf UHD BDs.

Wenn du mit einem Plasma sehr zufrieden warst kann ich dir schon anraten die OLEDs anzusehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Februar 2020)

Ebenfalls so gemacht.

LCD geholt- gemerkt die sind Müll also Plasma geholt und den Plasma so lange behalten bis es bezahlbare OLED gab.

Nie wieder LCD.

OLED - - - > Plasma - - - - - - - - - - - - - > LCD


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Februar 2020)

Servus, 
ich habe den C9 in 55" seit 1 Monat in meinem Hobbyraum. Da wird wirklich nur gezockt und ab und zu eine Serie geschaut..

Was soll ich sagen. 
G. E. I. L. 

Für 1350€ ein guter Deal.
GSYNC, 1440P @ 120Hz ist sooo lecker!
Mit der nächsten GPU Generation sollten 4K @ 120Hz kein Problem sein!

Greif zu. Have fun


----------



## Muxxer (27. Februar 2020)

Jop C9 is super vom P/L und das Verbaute Oledpanel ist auch top, ich nutz einen gerade extrem am PC als Monitor um zun schauen  ob es noch probleme mit dem einbrennen gibt, also seit November jeden tag 10Std im gebrauch  mit Win 10 oberfläche ohne Displayschonende maßnahmen. Also kann schon ma sein das der 2Std nur den desktop an zeigt, Natürlich in HDR, und bis jetzt also seit 3 Mon. kein Problem alles OK kein einziges kaputtes Pixel 
Also von meiner seite aus absolut top (hdmi2.1 hat er auch verbaut und das Bild ist natürlich Super ) und eindeutige Empfehlung


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2020)

Muxxer schrieb:


> Jop C9 is super vom P/L und das Verbaute Oledpanel ist auch top, ich nutz einen gerade extrem am PC als Monitor um zun schauen  ob es noch probleme mit dem einbrennen gibt, also seit November jeden tag 10Std im gebrauch  mit Win 10 oberfläche ohne Displayschonende maßnahmen. Also kann schon ma sein das der 2Std nur den desktop an zeigt, Natürlich in HDR, und bis jetzt also seit 3 Mon. kein Problem alles OK kein einziges kaputtes Pixel
> Also von meiner seite aus absolut top (hdmi2.1 hat er auch verbaut und das Bild ist natürlich Super ) und eindeutige Empfehlung



Nun, ich denke bei nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag Desktop brauchst du dir keine Gendanken machen.
Hier ein 24 Stunden burn-in Test von Vincent:
YouTube

Ich finde der C9 macht einen tollen Job...


----------



## yingtao (27. Februar 2020)

Kann OLED auch nur empfehlen. Bin damals von LCD zu Plasma gewechselt, dann zurück auf LCD (mit und ohne FALD) weil der Plasma es nicht mehr gemacht hat und dann auf OLED (habe einen LG B6) und von der Bildqualität ist der noch besser als mein alter Plasma. Mein B6 ist jetzt mittlerweile auch 4 Jahre alt und hat überhaupt keine Einbrennerscheinungen und habe den über die Jahre für alles benutzt. Bei meinem Plasma hatte ich bereits nach dem ersten Jahr erstes Einbrennen von den schwarzen Balken (gucke viele Filme, auch in 4:3) und die sich reduzierende Helligkeit über die Lebensdauer beim Plasma habe ich auch bemerkt. Beim OLED hat man über die Zeit auch einen Helligkeitsverlust aber den nehme ich nicht so stark wahr wie beim Plasma.


----------



## Kane83 (27. Februar 2020)

Vielen liebe Dank schon einmal für all eure Kommentare 
Ich werde mir das gute Stück heute mal im Original ansehen und dann schaun wir mal 

Eine Frage noch: wie verhält sich das Gerät bei den noch immer in SD ausgestrahlten Fernsehsendern? Das hat mir beim Plasma bis dato sehr gut gefallen, dass auch die mit dieser niedrigen Auflösung recht schick aussehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Februar 2020)

Kane83 schrieb:


> Vielen liebe Dank schon einmal für all eure Kommentare
> Ich werde mir das gute Stück heute mal im Original ansehen und dann schaun wir mal
> 
> Eine Frage noch: wie verhält sich das Gerät bei den noch immer in SD ausgestrahlten Fernsehsendern? Das hat mir beim Plasma bis dato sehr gut gefallen, dass auch die mit dieser niedrigen Auflösung recht schick aussehen.



SD material sieht sehr gut drauf aus.... Nicht schlechter als damals auf dem plasma. 

Wichtig:
Im hell beleuchteten mediamakrt kann der oled seine massiven Vorteile gegenüber LCD, qled usw nur schlecht zeigen. 

Also nicht verunsichern lassen.


----------



## Kane83 (27. Februar 2020)

War das hübsche Teil heut einfach kaufen  Im Media runtergehandelt auf den günstigsten Netzpreis und zugeschlagen!
Konnt leider noch nicht allzuviel probieren, aber was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab ist definitiv sehr fein!
Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## tandel (28. Februar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ebenfalls so gemacht.
> 
> LCD geholt- gemerkt die sind Müll also Plasma geholt und den Plasma so lange behalten bis es bezahlbare OLED gab.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir LCD verkniffen und eier hier sogar noch mit einem 42 HD Ready Plasma rum. Schwarzwert und ein natürliches Bild sind mir halt wichtiger als Auflösung.
Diese Geduld und Konsequenz belohn ich mir mit einem feinen OLED, Mich hält nur noch die Entscheidung zwischen 65" und 77" auf


----------



## LDNV (28. Februar 2020)

Hab noch einen 55" C7 und nutzt den ebenfalls für alles mögliche inklusive Konsolen. Und bin nach wie vor jeden Tag begeistert.

Kann mir einer sagen was er will, mir kommt auch kein LCD mehr an die Wand.

Ja hier und da sieht man mal kurz ein nach leuchten wenn ein Inhalt länger stand. Verschwindet aber auch mega schnell wieder und vom einbrennen gar keine Spur.

Wurde zwischen durch auch ebenfalls mit PC betrieben.

Der nächste wird definitiv auch wieder ein oled dann aber wohl mit 65" und adaptive Sync und 120hz für den PC / Konsolen Betrieb  

TV kaufe machen wesentlich mehr Freude als Monitor käufe.... Also muss er dann für alles her halten lach

Arbeite aber auch mit verschiedenen Vorkehrungen zur Pflege.
Bildschiemschoner, Pixel Shift (das die Pixel mal paar Pixel verschoben werden vom TV selbst aus) Uswusf.

Kommt dem Energie Bedarf zusätzlich zur Gute.

Verstehe auch die ewigen oled tot Redner und LCD Verfechter nicht, mit Ausnahmen von vereinzelten extrem Fällen bezogen auf den Einsatzort.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2020)

LDNV schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was er will, mir kommt auch kein LCD mehr an die Wand.


 Nun, man könnte Dir sagen, dass nicht jeder sich nen OLED leisten kann und du vlt auch mal nicht genug Geld für nen OLED hast, wenn Dein jetziger die Biege machen sollte...     Ich hätte auch gern OLED mal ausprobiert, aber fast doppelt so viel bezahlen wie für meinen IMHO schon recht guten LCD, der auch schon mehr als 2,5x so teuer wie der günstigste Marken-4K-LCD in der Größe ist, das kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## LDNV (28. Februar 2020)

Habe für mein C7 letztes Jahr 1200€ bezahlt und damit mein 8 Jahr alten FHD Philips abgelöst und extra nur zum C7 gegriffen da er preislich attraktiv war. Auch extra so lange gewartet weil ich ein haben wollte der 4k kann, oled ist und alle HDR Formate inkl Dolby Vision abdeckt was selbst heute die teuersten Samsungs kaum bis gar nicht tun. 

Hätte ich das Geld nicht gehabt hätte ich halt noch etwas gespart und im Falle eines defektes mein TV aus dem Schlafzimmer genommen.

Das kann ich dir sagen, wenn du mir schon was sagen möchtest  

Wenn mein jetziger die biege macht regelt das entweder die Versicherung oder die Garantie. Je nach dem wieso und weshalb er die biege macht. 

Das jeder hier nur nach seinen Geld beutel und Anspruch kaufen sollte, setze ich als selbst Verständlichkeit voraus. Aber darum ging es in diesem Thema gar nicht. Wenn ich das Geld nicht habe und mir nicht leisten kann - was nun wirklich nichts schlimmes ist - argumentiere ich damit aber nicht in einer kaufberatung wo es um die Frage geht zu was mein greifen möchte und das Budget dabei gar nicht thematisiert wurde. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kane83 (29. Februar 2020)

Hätt da noch eine technische Frage...ich hoff, dass ich das hier so reinposten kann... 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich völlig begeistert bin, bin ich grad etwas am Rumspielen. Jetzt stellt sich mir folgende Frage bzw. habe ich ein Problem: egal ob ich meinen PC mit WLAN oder HDMI Kabel verbinde, ich kann die Hz max. auf 60 stellen und die Bildschirmauflösung wird erst gar nicht angezeigt. Steh ich grad voll am Schlauch oder was mach ich falsch?

Edit: Hm...jetzt gehts plötzlich, zumindest in Spielen (in Windows kann ich nach wie vor nix anwählen), aber er hat alle paar Sekunden Aussetzer... 

Edit2: nur zur Info...hinsichtlich der Bildaussetzer war wohl ein defektes Kabel "Schuld", hinsichtlich der Hz Ausgabe war die Ursache, dass ich kein 120Hz kompatibles Kabel (sind wohl sehr wenige) zur Hand hatte 

Resümee bzgl. Fernseher: Geiles Teil!!! Alles gesagt...


----------



## floppyexe (11. März 2020)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Bin von 10 Jahre alten Pioneer Plasma auf C9 umgestiegen.


Pioneer hat 2009 die Produktion von Plasmas eingestellt. Was Du da hattest wurde von Matsushita hergestellt. Pioneer hat nur noch das eigene Logo draufgeklebt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (11. März 2020)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Pioneer hat 2009 die Produktion von Plasmas eingestellt. Was Du da hattest wurde von Matsushita hergestellt. Pioneer hat nur noch das eigene Logo draufgeklebt.



Es war ein Pioneer Kuro PDP-LX5090H. Dürfe noch Pioneer selber gebaut haben bevor man die Technik an Panasonic/Matsushita verkauft hat. Selbst wenn, was spielt es für eine Rolle? Sie waren bis dahin die Referenz in Sachen Plasma wo nur die letzten Panasonic Geräte (eben mit der Kuro Technik) rangekommen sind.


----------

